# More shop made tools



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

Sometimes I think it is more about tools than actually making something.
But wait…this IS making something.
Anyway, I have more supplies on the way for making some pens so I thought I'd need these.
I actually used the press to push the other tool together.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, great minds must think alike!!

Very similar to my home made pen press. I add a couple of pieces of cutting board plastic to the pressure points to act as cushions.

Lew


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

Somewhere, I have some of those door bumpers left over. I was going to use those but maybe that would be too soft. I also have some UHMW plastic.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

very cool


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

BTW, I discovered that water based 3M contact cement will effectively adhere UHMW plastic to wood,
Rough up the surface of the plastic with some 320 sandpaper first.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Good on ya for makin' your own stuff. I'm convinced that I could spend $100,000 to become a good woodworker. That way I could measure to the nearest .0000", sand to a 12,000 grit surface, buy wood dried to 2%, have a $7,000 TS, a $5,000 lathe with appropriate tooling….........on and on. People would flock to my weekly sales.
Oh well….....I can dream can't I?
I wonder how the old masters made it without all the digital stuff. I'll go into the house to see if our antiques have fallen apart.
I looked. They didn't!
Bill 
Dang! I feel better now.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bill White and others, I have looked at very old furniture that was built entirely by hand and hand tools. You would be hard pressed to find where the wood is joined together.


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

One of the issues with me is that it would not keep my interest to take as long on a single piece as it took back then. I suppose they got faster as they gained experience.
I also know that if you are in a hurry to turn something on a lathe, you had best just abandon the idea.
Slow and small bites is the name of that game.


----------

